# My Mikko's penis sticks out when he sits...



## downinthabayou

This does not happen all the time, and excuse me if this is the wrong forum, my Mikko (2 yrs old) has a problem of when he sits down sometimes (not all of the time, but alot) his penis is erect and sticking out... he is unnuetered and I didnt know if that had something to do with it... As long as he is up on all fours, he is fine, but sit down and out comes the "lipstick" as one person said recently in a petstore... They thought it was cute, I cant stand it... Any helpful suggestions?


----------



## hvaclu

At my work we have an unneutered male who has the same problem. Hes about 3-4 years old and its always out. Cant wait to hear the answers to this. There are 4 other dogs at work and none of them do that. They are all males.


----------



## gagsd

No suggestions Very normal, just make sure you only get headshots if taking pictures in the seated position!!


----------



## wrenny

Just natural for some. Mine does it every now and then. He was being used as the helper dog during a training class and it was out. I felt embarassed but I got used to it because it's out a lot!


----------



## AnnaRiley

My dog is neutered. This sometime happens to him and always at the wrong time!


----------



## hvaclu

Thats to funny gagsd_pup1. I was wondering if they had him neutered that maybe that would help with his sex drive. I dont know. I havent had any luck trying to get them to neuter him. Ive gone thru all the reasons why he should be neutered to no avail.


----------



## Strongheart

My Schip's little man is out most of the day. I'm surprised it doesn't get chapped or something


----------



## downinthabayou

> Originally Posted By: AnnaRileyThis sometime happens to him and always at the wrong time!


See that is my problem...







It always happens at the wrong time... Like when we are waiting in line at the store and he is being a good boy sitting there like a big man, or sitting up on MY BED watching TV and thing is on my comforter...







But glad to know it is nothing too serious... Thought about getting him a stuffed animal to "do his business" with when I am at work...


----------



## BlackGSD

Reading posts like this REALLY makes me appreciate my male. He is almost 9yo (and intact) and I have NEVER seen his "lipstick".


----------



## butch33611

It has nothing to do with sex drive. Sarge does that as well. He does it when were sitting in the drive through at Mc Donalds or if hes sitting in front om waitting on a treat. Its just a natural thing, I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## elsie

dylan's hangs out when he's really happy


----------



## littledmc17

It happens to Brady too 
Not all the time every once and a while
nothing to worry about


----------



## RebelGSD

Sometimes the lubrication is not sufficient and they are unable to pull it back because the two layers are dry and "sticky". Sometimes this can lead to a health problem (irritation). My vet told me to lubricate with KY jelly and it works!!!


----------



## Strongheart

Well when Felix my Schip's is hanging out, he looks like he's horny with a big grin on his face. Ain't no way I'm putting any KY on that for him, he'd get this huge ego! LOL.


----------



## KAKZooKpr

And that is why I have all girls...


----------



## Halen

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDSometimes the lubrication is not sufficient and they are unable to pull it back because the two layers are dry and "sticky". Sometimes this can lead to a health problem (irritation). My vet told me to lubricate with KY jelly and it works!!!


Uh, no thank you! That's a line I just don't want to cross!


----------



## selzer

My boys sticks out when we are in dog classes. It did last night. It usually does for some reason there. Last night, we were on a long distance stay and every other dog was sitting the rest were laying down. Well, Rushie was sitting, and all his parts were just hanging out. 

God gave me Rushie as a joke. Or maybe he thinks constant embarrasment builds character. 

So far no problem getting humpty dumpty back together again.


----------



## Leika 11

Hi Selzer,

I like the way you formulated your reply. Very funny indeed!

Seems to me that you're REALLY a joker.

Keep it up!!!


----------



## sklippstein

> Originally Posted By: KristinaKAnd that is why I have all girls...










ME TOO!!!! I did have a big male that always had his out too, he was also not neutered. I kept thinking that if I did have him neutered that would stop.....hubby would not hear of it!!!!


----------



## Timber1

Sounds like Timber, love your reply.


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo

I'm pretty confident this is normal. Male dogs neutered or not, if they get excited in any manner, pops a boner.

So do human males too but luckily they wear pants most of the time.


----------



## hecarleton

My neutered boy does it too. No rhyme or reason to it, it seems. It happens in dog class sometimes.I look at it as just part of being a dog.
When I take his picture front on, and it's out, I just photo shop it out of the pic.


----------



## SunCzarina

> Originally Posted By: Foo Lyn RooSo do human males too but luckily they wear pants most of the time.










this cracks me up becuase it's been so humid, my 3 1/2 year old son keeps taking off his shorts. He was watching Mickey Mouse today and I looked over at him and was like OMG, they really just have no control over that do they???


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

This is a funy topic! 

Max used to hang it out a lot but as he has gotten older he has quit. 

Havoc on the other hand loves to flop his little haed around. He will sit on the rug in the kitchen with his penis hanging out and flopping in one direction and he has this huge goofy happy look on his face and his tongue is hanging int he opposite direction as his penis. I should get a picture of this. 

He was just neutered but I hae seen no indication that he plans on stowing his little head permanently.


----------



## SofaBear

I realize that A) I am dredging up an old thread, and B) what a boy dog does with his little feller is a natural and beautiful thing and all that...

But my question is, does his thing still stick out as much after neutering, or does this make no difference at all?


----------



## dazedtrucker

Axel does it too... when we were in the semi, every time I get out he hopped in the driver seat... I climb up to get back in, and there it is, ALWAYS out, right in front of my face  and he would never get down until I climbed all the way up and told him to move... He can be such a goober!


----------



## Capone22

My pit was the same way and he was neutered. It was out alllll the time. Drove me nuts. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pyratemom

Pyrate would let his little "friend" hang out every time he sat. He was neutered at a young age so I don't think that had anything to do with it. He was just relaxed about letting it hang out. He would even sit in class with it hanging out. I just had to get used to it. He could pull it in if he wanted to - he just didn't see any reason to be shy I guess.


----------



## harleyboysmom

Yup, my Sam just loves to "hang out".
When a small dude, it was 24/7, thought that it was too big for his britches, but as he got older, 9 mos now, he sits, there it is again.
C~


----------



## Kyleigh

I can't resist ... 

Hes about 3-4 years old and its always out. Cant wait to hear the answers to this. There are 4 other dogs at work and none of them do that. *They are all males*

I really hope they are all males ... I've yet to see a female do this!!! ... sorry too funny!


----------



## Courtney

Oh, my boy's does the samething. Thank goodness for cropping photos. 

I tell him to put it away before it dries out


----------



## wolfy dog

gagsd said:


> No suggestions Very normal, just make sure you only get headshots if taking pictures in the seated position!!


I had to delete the pictures for a bio because of this "problem". To the people taking the pictures: "Stop at the red light".


----------



## msvette2u

You'd never believe...or maybe you would...people avoiding getting male dogs for this reason.
In the scheme of things, it seems hardly relevant (m. vs. f.)
But it can be a medical emergency if it's stuck out and won't go back in.


----------



## wolfy dog

At the local sheriff's office hangs a picture of one of their late law enforcement dogs. This was a male dog and the penis is photo shopped away. He looks like an "it". Crazy.
That's what you get as a male dog for years of loyal duty......


----------



## msvette2u

Oh I've photoshopped that and their rear end when the tail is up (different breeds of dogs) for the rescue. It looks all furry instead of...well..._that_...LOL

I got my brother a card one year, that said something like, "if you thought about all the places your dog has sat in your house, with it's rear end...you'd have to move..."


----------



## Gilly1331

It's normal. Just in a relaxed state. You'll know the difference between normal relaxed sticking out and ready to mate sticking out. Relaxed sticking out its skinny and pink and generally smooth all the way down to where the fur is pulled back. Ready to mate sticking out it will swell, turn a redish/purplish color and you will see a defined "head" or "rim" just down from the tip. Huge huge huge difference. As long as you dog can pull it back in when standing or sitting and it isn't "stuck" outta of his sheath you are perfectly fine and normal!


----------



## lzver

Jake was neutered at 6 months, 10 months old now. He only does that when he's super excited.


----------



## Theo241

My boy hangs out allllll the time. My vet told me it happens because the way he sits sometimes. I just tell him to put away his lipstick and he will lay down or shift his sit.


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human

my 14week old puppy has his red rocket at full salute all the time,,, seems a bit young,,, he's gonna be all man!!!!


----------



## katieliz

normal anatomical occurrence. don't let it bother you. has nothing to do with sexual urges and he won't be interested in any "toys" for when you're gone to "do his business with". seriously, this is nothing and very normal for a male dog.


----------



## SofaBear

dazedtrucker said:


> when we were in the semi, every time I get out he hopped in the driver seat... I climb up to get back in, and there it is, ALWAYS out, right in front of my face


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## SofaBear

I guess more specifically, does anyone own a male who does NOT stick out frequently?


----------

